# Camping With Kids



## adams49 (Feb 24, 2009)

Just wondering how old your kids were when you started camping?

Our daughter is 6 months old and our son just turned 2... We're seriously considering purchasing a trailer within the next few weeks; but at the same time, I'm wondering if now is really the right time....? Are they too young? Are we gonna have more stress than pleasure? I've camped most of my life with my parents as a child, and I only remember the greatness of it all.. but I'd like to know what parents think of it 

Also, I'm assuming the answer is yes... but are BUNKS the way to go?

Adams


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

We started camping when our son was about 8 months old, _in a tent_ !! He is going to be 15 years old this August. We had a 1990 Dodge Caravan and it was PACKED with stuff. We even had a 2 man dome tent set up with a little plastic baby tub to give him his baths. This kept him outta the elements whether sun, wind, cold or anything else. It was really toasty in there with a tub of warm water. It was probably a year or so later that we moved into a motorhome. My daughter has grown up camping in our old motorhome and our current trailer. Man, this brings back memories... I might have to dig out the old photos tonight for a kick in the pants !! LOL !!

So to answer your questions-

Is now the right time? - Yes
Are they to young - In my opinion, No
Are you gonna have more stress - Maybe, have an extra adult beverage around the campfire when the lil ones are snoozing !!

Your kids will have the same memories as you do with your parents.

This is all in my honest opinion though ...


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Our first trip with my daughter was when she was 6 weeks old. The dinette was down with her porta-crib on it. Luckly she was a great sleeper or else I don't think we would of tried it that early.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

By the time that our first bundle of joy graced us, we had already transitioned from tent camping to a pop up and then to a smaller travel trailer. His first trip camping trip was when he was 5 weeks old. The camper that we had at the time had a U shaped front dining area that when you removed the table, made a great place for a kid cage (aka: play pen, pack n play). He slept most of the way though the night, waking usually around 5 am for a feeding and then back to bed. As it turned out, he did great (as did his younger brother) on their first trips. We opted to stay at a CG that was close to home for the first couple of trips, but then we ventured further and further on trips.

To answer your questions: it depends on the child. Is your daughter sleeping through the night? A camper is a small place and the wall shrink in even more with no sleep. If she is, or most of the way, then go for it. As you can attest, that are a ton of great memories just waiting to be made. As for the bunks, as far as were concerned, it's the only way to go with kids. Which model are you looking at?


----------



## adams49 (Feb 24, 2009)

H2oSprayer said:


> By the time that our first bundle of joy graced us, we had already transitioned from tent camping to a pop up and then to a smaller travel trailer. His first trip camping trip was when he was 5 weeks old. The camper that we had at the time had a U shaped front dining area that when you removed the table, made a great place for a kid cage (aka: play pen, pack n play). He slept most of the way though the night, waking usually around 5 am for a feeding and then back to bed. As it turned out, he did great (as did his younger brother) on their first trips. We opted to stay at a CG that was close to home for the first couple of trips, but then we ventured further and further on trips.
> 
> To answer your questions: it depends on the child. Is your daughter sleeping through the night? A camper is a small place and the wall shrink in even more with no sleep. If she is, or most of the way, then go for it. As you can attest, that are a ton of great memories just waiting to be made. As for the bunks, as far as were concerned, it's the only way to go with kids. Which model are you looking at?


We're considering the 25RSS. Front bunks and adult bed & table at the back. I want to avoid having to bring down the table when they go to bed.. so that we can sit there if need be (ie:weather etc..) Currently she does not sleep thru the night, but wakes up to feed and goes back to sleep.. hopefully by camping season she will be much better. Also with the pop out, the 25RSS gives extra room for kids playing on the floor on rainy days....


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't forget that the couch folds down into a bed. James


----------



## swcolorado (Mar 16, 2008)

Camping with kids is a bit harder, but well worth it! We have two boys ages 5 and 3. The first night our oldest boy slept throught the whole night was in the camper. He was about 3 months old. Now they want to go camping every chance we get. They are getting to be really good campers. Camping with kids gives you time to really enjoy them as you leave all the things you need or should do at home. Just my 2 pennies, or should it be 3 now. By the way, the extra adult beverage is well earned!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Our son was 22 years old the first time we went camping!!!


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Im not going to lie,it can be a total nightmare! Its a new enviroment for a kid and it will take time to adapt. I remember sitting around sippin beer around the fire,sleeping in,taking naps,doing nothing. Then the beast was born.With a 2 yr old,its No naps,No sipping beer,No sleeping in,No being lazy,its more like a circus. Wheres Ethan now? Oh hes down 2 campsites pulling on the neighbors sewer hose or hes trying to steal a hot dog from the old man next door or hes running and getting scraped up and screaming so loud you just want to pack up and die from embarresment,hes trying to climb the camper steps and falls,always something going on.But you know what? Its the best memories me and my wife have had...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Does it count if my wife was pregnant?









If not, then our son was born in May...we were camping with him over the 4th of July (so say 5-6 weeks)


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

puffer said:


> Im not going to lie,it can be a total nightmare! Its a new enviroment for a kid and it will take time to adapt. I remember sitting around sippin beer around the fire,sleeping in,taking naps,doing nothing. Then the beast was born.With a 2 yr old,its No naps,No sipping beer,No sleeping in,No being lazy,its more like a circus. Wheres Ethan now? Oh hes down 2 campsites pulling on the neighbors sewer hose or hes trying to steal a hot dog from the old man next door or hes running and getting scraped up and screaming so loud you just want to pack up and die from embarresment,hes trying to climb the camper steps and falls,always something going on.But you know what? Its the best memories me and my wife have had...


Puffer, great post... I had to LOL at that one ...


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Adams said:


> Just wondering how old your kids were when you started camping?
> 
> Our daughter is 6 months old and our son just turned 2... We're seriously considering purchasing a trailer within the next few weeks; but at the same time, I'm wondering if now is really the right time....? Are they too young? Are we gonna have more stress than pleasure? I've camped most of my life with my parents as a child, and I only remember the greatness of it all.. but I'd like to know what parents think of it
> 
> ...


Great question. I have camped all my life, from tent to pop up camper with my parents, then back to a tent as a young adult. When my two children came along, my husband and I decided to get a pop up trailer. Since we didn't have a larger TV at the time we opted for the pop up. My children were 1 and 3 at the time. I had concerns as well about how old my daughter was at he time, she was still requiring naps in the afternoon. Our first trip went great we stayed close to home and even though the weather wasn't the best it was great. I got more rest that at home. The kids are outside, enjoying nature as they should and it wears them out fast, when it was nap time, I enjoyed the nap with her and my husband got some one on one time with my son at he park. The other thing that I noticed was there were so many other families camping with much younger children. That first year we loved, but just kept thinking why did we wait so long.

We have just purchased the 250RS with the bunks at the back. We loved the pop up, but the TT just makes things simple by having the luxury of you own bathroom, for the middle of the night and early morning. Set up is much easier, which helps when you arrive somewhere and the children are itching to get out and go. Not to mention the packing up part. Even though my children are a few years older, I still think the bunks are the best option. The ones in the 250RS are a nice size and they will be able to fit in them for years to come. As for the memories, as some of the others have mentioned even the bad days camping can make for great memories. I have to say one of the other things that I like best about camping with my kids if the ability to let you kids run and have some freedom. Today it seems you can't just let you kids run the from yard to yard like I was able to when I was a kid, most of the parks we've been to the kids the ability to meet new friends and ride their bikes around with certainly more freedom than they get at home, which is nice to see.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

They were young enough for us to find out that a pack and play crib fits perfectly in the bunk house.

I don't think either of them would believe that some people don't camp all summer.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

They were young enough for us to find out that a pack and play crib fits perfectly in the bunk house.

I don't think either of them would believe that some people don't camp all summer.

We like the bunks, for the kids and storage now.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Start now and never look back!!!!! Most of us all have camping memories from our childhood... why? because our parents dared to take us camping, thank goodness!!!

Start those memories as soon as possible with your precious children, you will never ever regret it!!
Tony


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Our oldest started at 5 weeks old on the boat for the weekends, then the family transitioned to camping. Our youngest was on her first camping trip at 2 weeks old last summer. just 10 minutes down the road but we wouldn't do it any different!!

Dont let it hold you back! ENJOY !!!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Adams said:


> are BUNKS the way to go?


For us it isn't the *bunk *it is the bunk*house*. Having the three down in their own "room" is invaluable. We send them to bed, close the "door" and we get 3/4 of the trailer to ourselves.

Ed


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We started camping with the kids in a rented popup when our first was barely 1 and while we had challenges it was worth it and all 3 of them love going out whenever we can. I know when they get a bit older they'll stop wanting to go but with a bit of patience and common sense and you should be fine.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We started our kids out camping at the age of 3 and 1 because that is when we could afford to get our first trailer. Our bunkhouse had the bunks in the corner and the bed rail made a great crib. We also found out that the pack and play fit at the bottom of the steps in our old fiver with the slide out. Our grandson started going with us at the age of 6 months, would have taken him sooner but his Mommy had issues with it. Our kids both have grown and are married now and have their own trailers and we still go together and have a ball. Our son-in-law says that we have corrupted him. He was an avid boyscout and thought that a tent is the only way to camp. Our DD has convinced him it is not so. He now says the camper is the dog house and grins when he gets in trouble and dares her to send him to the dog house.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

You've already got two....Think ahead and get a bunkhouse with four bunks. That will give you more room now on the top bunks for supplies and kids on the bottom. As they get older you will be bringing their friends along. We have three of our own and always have at least 1 tag along. ----Mike


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

We have been asking ourselves the same question for a while, and our situation is a little different anyway. We have a 2yo typical boy with zero coordination and I am amazed we haven't had a call from childrens services based on the black eyes and bruises etc. This scares me a little when out camping, but hey, they are green and bend rather than break, so we will see. Our other son though, is a 5yo autistic angel. They couldn't be more different. The older son is just all about mom and dad and getting us to play and hug and and and.... while the younger one wants to do and explore everything on his own.

We bought the 280RS toy hauler for a couple reasons, one obviously being toys, but for normal camping, it was the best setup we could hope for. The garage (with a carpet layed down) doubles as a bedroom with a door, a TV room with chairs on rainy days (20 inch LCD being installed), an art room, a storage room, etc. It hasn't been put to the test, but my guess is that they will do fine with the whole thing. I can't wait to start camping with them, but due to our special circumstances, I am not using my camping memories as a measuring stick. Our family will make these voyages on our own terms and time frames, so it will be enjoyable either way. There will be bad times I am sure, as the meltdowns are high on the "holy crap" level...but it is what it is.

I would like to add another question to your question though. Has anyone used those child tracking devices for their camping adventures on their young children. We worry (probably too much) about our autistic son, or even the 2 yo, running off while we are occupied with something, and the autism prevents him from really communicating where home is. I realize this could happen anywhere, but at home we have at least a good idea where they would go. For a couple hundred bucks we can tag them, and it would add a huge piece of mind.

I just can't wait for the stories to start unfolding.

James


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Depends on mom, dad and your kids. If you all adapt well and don't let things get to you then go for it. If you're wound a little too tight (we're kind of like that) then wait a bit, you'll know when you are ready.

I have a picture at home of me and my family camping when I was 6 months old. We started with our girls when they were 9, if we could do it again we would have started when they were maybe 5 or 6. At that age they can help out some and know it's not a good idea to run into the fire.

For us, when the twins were little it would have been packing everything up and moving it to another spot to unpack and scramble all weekend or week to keep an eye on them. BUT, that was us, everyone is different and many people don't mind the packing, unpacking and keeping an eye on the little ones in an unfamiliar environment.

Start camping at some point though, the memories and experiences are priceless.

Mike


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Our youngest was about 6 months. Just like a lot of people have said - the pack & play on top of the folded down dinette works great. Just go and have fun, build some memories and don't sweat the small stuff. It'll all be worth it....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

4 and 1.5 YO. Wouldn't have done it without the Outback


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

I would like to add another question to your question though. Has anyone used those child tracking devices for their camping adventures on their young children. We worry (probably too much) about our autistic son, or even the 2 yo, running off while we are occupied with something, and the autism prevents him from really communicating where home is. I realize this could happen anywhere, but at home we have at least a good idea where they would go. For a couple hundred bucks we can tag them, and it would add a huge piece of mind.

I just can't wait for the stories to start unfolding.

Two things here..............first in answer to the question above.........our DD camps with a our 7 yr old GS and has done so since he wqs 6 months old( first with a tent,now witha Chalet*pop-up*) they tried one of those that she got from Walmart and it worked real well for them . They never got the real good ones like you are talking about,but were pleased with what they used. All of our grandkids have little tubes that tie to their shoe laces that have their names/parent names/cell phone # typed on them. The 14 yr old carries a card in the walet with the same info on it..........This information is with them anytime they go to the mall/store or anywhere in public.

Second ......we started camping in a tent with our oldest when she was 4 months old and I was expecting the second DD. Yes it was llots of trouble. I had to wash diapers and bottles!...but we had a big play pen that the girls always liked to be in. As they got older we used yellow ribbon to "fence off" our camp sight and they KNEW that they could not cross it. 5 almost 6 yrs later we had DD #3 by then we had a pop up still had to do diapers & bottles when we camped,but it was worth every minute of trouble that it took. I would do it all again in a heart beat and have helped DD's with their DS's lots of times .They have had it better because they had throw away diapers & bottles.Our youngest DGS has spent many hours playing in the doggie Xpen that they used for him.................he is now old enough that the yellow ribbon works for both of them. Another thing is they wear "glow sticks" around their necks at night when outside different colors for front and back.

Hope this helps............Just go camping whenever you are ready you can work it out as needed.


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

luckylynn said:


> I would like to add another question to your question though. Has anyone used those child tracking devices for their camping adventures on their young children. We worry (probably too much) about our autistic son, or even the 2 yo, running off while we are occupied with something, and the autism prevents him from really communicating where home is. I realize this could happen anywhere, but at home we have at least a good idea where they would go. For a couple hundred bucks we can tag them, and it would add a huge piece of mind.
> 
> I just can't wait for the stories to start unfolding.
> 
> ...


Great idea with the tubes attached to the shoe laces. Where did you find those?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I'd have to look but at one point I think I saw them at Wal-mart. You could also have some dog tags made up with the same info on it. Most kids, especially boys love wearing them think it makes them look cool. But, if it helps with your peace of mind, I would go ahead and get a set of the trackers for the kids. We never camped in such a big area when the kids were little to have to worry too much about loosing our kids but again they were only ADHD and would jump around and be noisy enough that you would miss them because it got quiet all of a sudden.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I think that the trackers are a great idea. Also love the glow stick necklace ! Our older kid (9) is getting some freedom to roam inside the campground so long as she stays with other kids that we are with and carries a two way radio with her. But I still worry and call her every 10 minutes.


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

I grew up camping with my Dad with family friends. They had a pop up and then a Travel Trailer. I have such great memories. My husband and I wanted to do something that our kids would remember when they are grown. We bought a motorhome and started camping 7 years ago. My son was 3 and my daughter was 11. We went all over The kids have memories from all our trips and love to go to this day. We decided to trade it in for a lot of reasons and now are on our second travel trailer. (Had a horrible Coachmen for a year and it fell apart so we now are going to have our second season in our Outback) My son said he wants a camper when he grows up. I feel that even if there are some small bumps with adjustments along the way (ie:sleeping) the family time and the memories will outweigh it all. I say go for it!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

For us, I would say the hardest part is just getting there. In that, I mean keeping the kids entertained/occupied while in the vehicle to and from the camp site. Once there and all set up, there are some tough moments. We have not been out that many times with our trailer, so certainly we are not the experts here. However, as many have said above, it is a great family experience and memory builder.

In fact, we traveled down to Big Sur this last weekend. In spite of the heavy rain at times and a very damp/muddy campground, we had a good time. It is all what you make of it. Just be prepared and flexible. Bring as much of the comforts of home and toys that you and the kids need. If you have it and don't use it.....oh well. If you don't and find that you or they NEED it.........oh no! Over time, you and the family will figure things out and adapt as necessary.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

All of our grandkids have little tubes that tie to their shoe laces that have their names/parent names/cell phone # typed on them. The 14 yr old carries a card in the walet with the same info on it..........This information is with them anytime they go to the mall/store or anywhere in public.

Sorry to be so slow with answer.....the tubes come from the Vets Office or Dive Shop( DD is a scuba diver) she likes the med size ones (from dive shop)because you can get more info on the slip of paper ( like age,alergies,,etc on one side ) they have alwso worn the dog tags around their necks and/or hooked to their shoes. When they go out in boats or just swimming in a lake one of the diver tubes is fastened to everyones life vest.

Oh also the tubes that they use are aluminum screw together are water tight and come in bright colors.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Our boys were 2& 4 when we started, daughter was about 6 months. Started our grandchildren at about a year. Don't hardly know how to act when at least one grandchild is with us. Take advantage while they're young. The years go by so quickly.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Go for it!

Our trailer is big enough with the slide we could fit the travel crib in it easy if we still had one that age. Something to think about when shopping.


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

We started camping when my son was 5 weeks old. Back then we had a pop-up and just got our new Outback 210RS this year. My son loves camping. I don't think it will be any less frustrating than what it is at home. After all camping is like home away from home.

If you're using bunks and the kids are little get a bed rail to install. I have one that I had when my son first started sleeping in his bid double bed at home and they work great for the bunks.

It si never to early to start camping. Just ask my son, when we brought our camper home in January him and his Dad had to spend the night in it the next night. He loves camping and will for a long time.

Happy trails!

Carolyn, Kim and Jacob


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We have 4 kids, we camped when all of them were babies: TENT camped! Nate (youngest) was a year when we got the OB, we did use a pack n play initially but then dh adapted one of the bottom bunks into a totally enclosed space: we had a regular bedrail along the bottom, but then also one of the flip up and down kind, coming down from the top. This totally enclosed the space and meant he couldn't fall (or even get) out! We just flipped it up and tied with a bungee when we got him out. It worked GREAT! He's 3 now, so we just use the regular bedrail.

You do have to keep an eye on them but that's no different to when you're outside with that aged child at home (we have no fences) and we spend a lot of time outside so it didn't make that much difference.

If you go to a rally, there's invariably an older child or teenager who'll play with a little one for 10 minutes so you can drink and chat for a few minutes!

It's definitely the best thing we've ever done for our family and I wouldn't change any of it - also, at night when they're in bed, you feel obligated to sit outside with your dh/dw around the fire, drinking a beer - not really a hardship is it?!

Ali


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Another vote for camping with kids!









The sucess of the trip is highly dependant on the parent's expectations though. DS started in a pop up at age 1 and has been a good camper and traveler from the start (good thing since the first camping trip was 2.5 weeks long







). DD started at 6 months and at 2.5, loves camping and is still working on getting to be a good traveler...









Of course, I also go one step further and recommend combining Camping with Traveling.








I recommend cross country trips because it brings the family together for a learning experience outside of the normal stuff. So much stuff can be read about, watched on Discovery channel, or viewed in a museum, but nothing replaces seeing it. As our DS entered Kindergarten last fall, he had visited 24 states in this country. He had seen the great plains, the deserts of the SW, the Rockies, the Appalacians, the Atlantic, the Pacific, and an awful lot of points in between. Mind you, it has been fun for him, but there was a lot of education snuck into it too.









Now, will he remember whale watching off Acadia NP when he was 1? No, but we view it as a dry run for when we go back when he is older







.

About a year ago he started asking to see Europe (mom and dad both end up over there occasionally for buisness), and my answer was simple. Right after we finish touring this continent.

Good luck with the trailer search!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

BritsOnTour said:


> ...then dh adapted one of the bottom bunks into a totally enclosed space: we had a regular bedrail along the bottom, but then also one of the flip up and down kind, coming down from the top. This totally enclosed the space and meant he couldn't fall (or even get) out!


I totally forgot, we used one of those too. Our youngest was 3 (or was it 2?) when we started with the Outback.

Bedrails


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

GO FOR IT!!!!!

You will have some STRESS............BUT FAR MORE PLEASURE!!!!!!

YOU WON'T REGRET IT AND WILL LOOK BACK AT IT AS YOUR BEST FAMILY FUN DECISION!!!!!

We Started when we only had two sons, at that time they were 3 & 1, then along came DD 1 and she was in a small pack n' play crib, that we put on the dinette, and she was camping by 5-6 weeks old (April baby so she had to start early), then came along DD 2 (February baby) she started at 12 weeks..........we had a Quad bunk by our 4th child, so we took out the bottom bunk and put a crib in there...........all of our children were in beds by two years old......so we used the bedrails........
and still use the bedrails............

No Regrets Here.............other than i wish i would have started earlier









TV = Expensive
TT = Expensive
Idiots on the Highway = Stressful

Having your kids at ages where they are learning to read and reading stories around a campfire to you, enjoying and learning about the outdoors and all its splendor......PRICELESS

my 2 cents


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Adams said:


> Just wondering how old your kids were when you started camping?
> 
> Our daughter is 6 months old and our son just turned 2... We're seriously considering purchasing a trailer within the next few weeks; but at the same time, I'm wondering if now is really the right time....? Are they too young? Are we gonna have more stress than pleasure? I've camped most of my life with my parents as a child, and I only remember the greatness of it all.. but I'd like to know what parents think of it
> 
> ...


We took our youngest daughter on her first trip in our 23RS when she was 3 months old. We initially arranged cushions and pillows on the folded down dinette to make what we call "baby jail" for naps and nite nite time but now use the pak-n-play on the dinette method that many previous folks have metioned









-CC


----------

